# About Digilite Motherboards



## kg11sgbg (Jun 3, 2012)

Friends,I just want to know that ,how are *Smartlink Network Systems *Products?
I mean their flagship product "*DIGILITE*" series of motherboards.
Are they reliable or are they crap?
I have no intentions buying one,just want to know about it.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 3, 2012)

Those boards are gigabyte designs manufactured using a bit lower quality components. Functional, but you shouldn't use them if you intend to upgrade your PC in the future because I have seen absolutely no BIOS support for these boards.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, they have good low-mid range boards. 
Also Smartlink handle RMA for brands like Intel, MSI, Zotac, Strontium, Digilink, etc.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 3, 2012)

If possible, just avoid it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you,Friend's : d6bmg;saswat23;AcceleratorX.
In fact,If I intend to buy a budget motherboard (Intel or AMD chipset) it's better to buy "*Biostar*" motherboards.I am using one(TA785GE 128M;Socket AM2+)since 2010(April),and am fully satisfied....


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup biostar is a good company. Also look for Asus and gigabyte.. they are good too..


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, for low-mid range Biostar has very good models. Even Gigabyte has some.


----------



## koolent (Jun 4, 2012)

Gigabyte has the best motherboards. Even on high range too.. You must go for  Gigabyte.

Actually Digilite is not worth it..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 4, 2012)

In my experience the hierarchy goes something like this:

low end: Biostar/MSI (also ECS and Foxconn if overclocking is not a concern)
low-mid range: MSI/Gigabyte/Asus
Mid-range: Biostar/ASRock/Gigabyte (Asus and MSI often have feature limitations at this price range)

Beyond mid-range any brand provides decent value for money.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 4, 2012)

@OP: what is your budget for the new motherboard which you are intend to buy?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 4, 2012)

^In fact I am waiting for , *socket FM2*(Trinity) by AMD.
Budget is <= Rs.5,000/-(Maximum)


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2012)

^^ then just wait - every manufacturer will have some good mobo for Trinity Apus based on A85, A75 and A55 chipset with FM2 socket.


----------



## hardtester (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,
Have been using Digilite motherboard...... for the last 7-8 months. Its H61 chipset and offers features like HDMI/DVI/VGA/8-channel/Gigalan with a good design layout for the board........ Normally plays games with a ATI graphic gig.
AMD based DL-A76MLK is also a very good board.... with 1GB VGA share memory option............ They are offering 2GB VGA share on A55/A75 chipsets also.
Never had issues with service as they give burnt warranty........... and 3 years service by DIGICARE.

Guys go for DIGILITE ... they have very good boards...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 7, 2012)

The boards are OK but like I said I've not seen any decent BIOS support from them. For this reason I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## hardtester (Jun 7, 2012)

My experience goes that digilite bios are pretty decent and staight to the poing without much complex options....Heard they too plans to have UEFI bios on the newer models of E240 Zzacate CPU...cool...
They are also in line with other brands on the announce for bios support for Intel Ivybridge CPU support......
Thats look fair enough from a new entrant.....


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^In fact I am waiting for , *socket FM2*(Trinity) by AMD.
> Budget is <= Rs.5,000/-(Maximum)



Wait 2-3 more months before buying.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

Not before October or may be November 

Computex 2012: AMD Trinity desktops delayed until October - PC & Tech Authority


----------



## hardtester (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey... DIGILITE launched AMD E240 & E350 on board based boards with 2GB VGA share memory..Check out if this can be meet HTPC requirements... With AMD RADEON HD6310 this should meet requirements of HD smart PC...
Any one used this board.... Need feedback.....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 19, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Those boards are gigabyte designs manufactured using a bit lower quality components. Functional, but you shouldn't use them if you intend to upgrade your PC in the future because I have seen absolutely no BIOS support for these boards.



No they're not. There's an interesting story where it left bad taste amongst some people. Suffice to say that this is how most people do business where they work in a tier 1 brand and then get an investment/partner and then shift to a lower tier band bring in chinese relabeled trash in our country. 



AcceleratorX said:


> In my experience the hierarchy goes something like this:
> 
> low end: Biostar/MSI (also ECS and Foxconn if overclocking is not a concern)
> low-mid range: MSI/Gigabyte/Asus
> ...



You forgot where MARS board came from.

And you're wrong- again. Didn't I correct you about something else the last time?? 

Gigabyte makes really good low cost board and they're being it doing for so long. Gigabyte G31 ES2L, G41's counterpart, 790x (or something) UD2H, 880gma ud2h (which didn't really come here) and 880gm usb 3...and many more. They make pretty good mid end boards too. A lot of people have pushed G31 ES2L even with Q6600 and never had issues. There are people who still use it. There are times make a board which doesn't really stand out, but they make solid boards. I remember a lot of people back then used to tease gigabyte for colourful pcie slots and used to recommend other boards- back in P35/P45 days, when infact boards like DS3L were super good. Back then. IP35-e and pro were around. That's probably another reason why not many looked towards gigabyte. That changed over the months since...790G/Intel x58 days. 

....and I am not the only one who will say this. 

GD55/65 have issues more than 1 time where some issue or the other crops up. ASROCK was recently criticized for labeling a board with analog VRMs for digital VRMs- but they make good boards. But if you search around, ASROCK Extreme 6 has a particular issue when all the 4 slots maxed to 32GB has issues in most cases. GD80 series from msi is pretty decent but there are better boards, but haven't been following since AMD 8xx days.

Biostar? Its commonly known that initial rev versions are pretty okay to use but newer ones fail much MUCH quicker. 

Asus has a share of making Great boards, decent boards and well...some are simply way too "premium" for most end users. 

There have been times when we have so much choices- but there's zilch no good choice. No1 reviews Intel boards. But considering that lower tiers do some crap or the other- having a good stock board is the way to go if you can't afford to spend more money.

And out of all the companies, I would like to see MSI stepping up. They make good cards- reference and non reference. They should do the same for motherboards too. That's how Gigabyte is with VGA and motherboard is.


----------



## hardtester (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for share..There seems that DIGILITE has earned a decent share in the India motherboard market since launch...i do not see any issues with my board which i updated over Gigabyte....Decent board with good bios options....After all Its individual choice to choose....Need to support India's emerging brand in DIGILITE by Smartlink Network Systems and make them to get new boards with latest and new technology features....I wish them GOOD LUCK....

Keep it UP DIGILITE....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 23, 2012)

Really? You want to use a board with electrolytic capacitors (judging by that board with AMD-350 board)?

I'll have to be upfront and honest. I wouldn't be surprised if hardtester's ID is managed by some marketing/PR manager for digilite. Guys like kobian used to similar spams back in the late 90s in techtree forums.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

hardtester said:


> Thanks for share..There seems that DIGILITE has earned a decent share in the India motherboard market since launch...i do not see any issues with my board which i updated over Gigabyte....Decent board with good bios options....After all Its individual choice to choose....Need to support India's emerging brand in DIGILITE by Smartlink Network Systems and make them to get new boards with latest and new technology features....I wish them GOOD LUCK....
> 
> Keep it UP DIGILITE....



After going through your post history, where you have praised *digilite, only digilite* in all of your posts, I'm forced to believe that either you are a blind fanboy of that company or you are associated in some way or another with that company. 
So? Please share the data with us to prove your points or just stop spamming.


----------



## funskar (Jul 23, 2012)

Ban the Digilite fanboy


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 4, 2012)

@The Sorcerer: We are talking about low-end and mid-range boards here. Which MSI GD55 and GD65 is actually low-end or mid-range? The best mid-range in the Indian market comes up to the G43/G45 boards and some (rarely) GD55s.

As for Biostar, let's just say you will find more than 1 good opinion on the internet and not just more than 1 bad opinion. There are merits and demerits everywhere. In the other thread, as well as this thread, I have seen you trying to pick a bone with me - let me tell you that I do research my facts as well and there's quite a few people who are going to agree with me just as they will with you.

I have never not recommended Gigabyte either, I am just saying whose product I found a better value at what price range given the conditions in the Indian market. And I build a lot of PCs so regular buying is part of my routine here. I do not care what happens internationally. Every company comes up with a dud from time to time. You want to explain what's happening here, for example?

*hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1692876

Does that mean Gigabyte sucks? No, it means that every company has issues from time to time. It also depends on the users since you can clearly see in the thread that some have absolutely no issues while others seem to be having some.

Yes, I ignored Intel's motherboards, because regardless of quality - if it's not an extreme series motherboard you (in general) simply aren't getting the same features per currency value paid compared to some other brands. The extreme series boards are good and I have no issues with theme.

And in other posts, I have talked about MSI's poorer quality VRMs. Yes it is true, but still, given the features vs. the price, it remains a decent option if you cannot find another brand that suits your needs at that price.

At this point I have nothing more to say to you, because in things like this, experience and subjective opinions matter, not whom I have an axe to grind with.

I have nothing more to say on this. My opinion is out there and so is yours, as well as hundreds of others. People can make their choice.


----------



## hardtester (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey... I just buy boards for fun testing and i assemble for by friends....I carry couple of Gigabyte AMD AM3 boards....
These are cool boards....
Make your own choice and best availability....
ASUS/GIGABYTE/ASROCK/MSI/DIGILITE.. are all make $$$$ by selling good products... I also make some money by PC assemble as my hobby...
Keep it UP all.
Rgds.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

hardtester said:


> Hey... I just buy boards for fun testing and i assemble for by friends....I carry couple of Gigabyte AMD AM3 boards....
> These are cool boards....
> Make your own choice and best availability....
> ASUS/GIGABYTE/ASROCK/MSI/DIGILITE.. are all make $$$$ by selling good products... I also make some money by PC assemble as my hobby...
> ...



Why do you reply only in digilite threads?
And care to explain the question asked by me & The Sorcerer?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2012)

seems like asrock and digilite are trying hardcore in PR


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> @The Sorcerer: We are talking about low-end and mid-range boards here. Which MSI GD55 and GD65 is actually low-end or mid-range? The best mid-range in the Indian market comes up to the G43/G45 boards and some (rarely) GD55s.



Have any idea about the quality of MSI boards?
I, myself have z68a-gd65, and can't rate it as anything more than a mid-end board. The classification is not based on features availible, but the usefulness of those features and the most important of all, performance.



AcceleratorX said:


> As for Biostar, let's just say you will find more than 1 good opinion on the internet and not just more than 1 bad opinion. There are merits and demerits everywhere. In the other thread, as well as this thread, I have seen you trying to pick a bone with me - let me tell you that I do research my facts as well and there's quite a few people who are going to agree with me just as they will with you.



Yeah, most people will agree with you as most people com in different forums to get help and have little idea about PC components. otherwise they wouldn't have come at the first place.



AcceleratorX said:


> Every company comes up with a dud from time to time. You want to explain what's happening here, for example?
> 
> Gigabyte Z77-UD5H, when will it be usable? - [H]ard|Forum
> 
> Does that mean Gigabyte sucks? No, it means that every company has issues from time to time.



No that is a separate issue. Not many people complaining there.



> And in other posts, I have talked about MSI's poorer quality VRMs. Yes it is true, but still, given the features vs. the price, it remains a decent option if you cannot find another brand that suits your needs at that price.



Features? What is the use of feature with a poorer quality of VRM? Burning out the costly processor?



> I have nothing more to say on this. My opinion is out there and so is yours, as well as hundreds of others. People can make their choice.



Exactly. So, why are you guys going for duel?


----------



## kaly422000 (Nov 19, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank you,Friend's : d6bmg;saswat23;AcceleratorX.
> In fact,If I intend to buy a budget motherboard (Intel or AMD chipset) it's better to buy "*Biostar*" motherboards.I am using one(TA785GE 128M;Socket AM2+)since 2010(April),and am fully satisfied....



yes biostar is a under rated mother board.
my brother bought one p4 board in 2005 . still no hardware problem.
now may be there are some issues but as entry level board we can buy biostar


----------



## kaly422000 (Nov 19, 2012)

koolent said:


> Gigabyte has the best motherboards. Even on high range too.. You must go for  Gigabyte.
> 
> Actually Digilite is not worth it..



i defer. recent gigabyte entry level boards r not good and bad customer care


----------



## kaly422000 (Nov 19, 2012)

as a user(not technical person) one sud have a good reserch and gain tech knowledge(though minimum) before decide for brands and configuration for desktop.
there may be a bad luck to have a bad mother board but sud have a good reserch through net and in ground level,eg taliking to hradware persons etc.
otherwise retailer will  push junk old stock to u.
i have three systems  two with asus mother board. one bought in 2009 with asus n73(nvidea chip set) and other is p5g41-mlx.
both have no hardware issue at all but recently bought system assembled with gigabyte h61m-ds2 board has problem  with some booting issue.
it some time enter in dual bios uefi screen before usual gigabyte logo and system stop and restart twice before finally boot. i dont kknow is it a mother board fault or not. but this booting problem occur ,eg 2 times out of 10.
but one tech guy at gigabyte service  centre in kolakta disclosed that this board(ga-h61m-ds2) has this issue. 
hard about bad customer care of asus switch to gigabyte.
may be that is my bad luck either


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2013)

Bumping this thread.

I've purchased a lol Digilite mobo for my A8-3870K.

Why? Because I didn't find any other motherboard in Bangalore featuring my requirement of VGA, DVI and HDMI in 4K.

Now basically Digilite is an Indian company. (now you be the judge) They don't really manufacture anything. They simply change the logo from Foxconn to Digilite and sell motherboards. (and this is the reason why I purchased it. Why would I trust an Indian company for BIOS updates? )

In my case, they even forgot to remove the Foxconn logo on the FCH heatsink.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 3, 2013)

They have good budget boards. 
Anyways congrats for your purchase 

pics??


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2013)

ico said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> I've purchased a lol Digilite mobo for my A8-3870K.
> 
> ...



congrats for taking the plunge and now I may consider Digilite mobo's in future. BTW, bios has any option for OCing - if so do it and see how far it can go.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Their boards dont seem to be capable of OCing.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> congrats for taking the plunge and now I may consider Digilite mobo's in future. BTW, bios has any option for OCing - if so do it and see how far it can go.


I will check. Currently don't have any monitor.


----------

